# How to solve 01038- Central Locking Thermal Protection



## jialinx (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi, all
This is my first time of posting questions. Recently, I can not lock my VW Passat 2007 using remote controller. The only thing I can do is to manually press the passager door lock button to lock all four doors and press remote controller to enable the anti-theft system. I recalled that I press remote controller lock button several times before this thing happen. I just want to test my VAG cable then.
I know this is highly possibly the reason, but how can I solve this problem? Sorry for this probably stupid question, but the search in web is down. I have to ask for help here. Thank you, guys.
Here is the scan report.
VCDS Version: Beta 812.4
Data version: 20090214
Thursday,01,January,2009,18:18:55:26365
Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 65
72
VIN: WVWAK73C07P0***** Mileage: 52640km/32708miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 F HW: 8E0 035 593 F
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H03 0120 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7F2036162
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
1 Fault Found 
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 197
Mileage: 26531 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2007.08.05
Time: 13:54:06

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 N HW: 3C0 909 605 N
Component: 0B AIRBAG VW8R 030 2522 
Revision: 11030000 Serial number: 003B2PH664SG 
Coding: 0012354
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
Part No: 3C0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0003
1 Fault Found 
02513 - Belt Force Sensor for Seat Occupied Recognition (G453) 
003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AA HW: 3C0 959 433 AA
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 051 0218 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 00910F80018600362404141FF0880F82085800
Shop #: WSC 06159 444 52553
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE No Answer 
4 Faults Found 
01135 - Interior Monitoring Sensors 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 52644 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.11.01
Time: 18:31:02
00323 - Vehicle Inclination Sensor (G384) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 52644 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.11.01
Time: 18:34:14
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 52644 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.11.01
Time: 18:36:01
01038 - Central Locking Thermal Protection 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 51
Reset counter: 45
Mileage: 52644 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.11.01
Time: 18:55:14


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: How to solve 01038- Central Locking Thermal Protection (jialinx)*

People using pirated versions of VC do not get help here.
-Uwe-


----------

